# The Brazilian Jiu-jitsu thread



## Fionn (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone here roll regularly? I've been training for about 3 years, recently got my blue belt, out for a while with a groin strain at the moment tho :-(


----------



## Solodini (Mar 9, 2015)

I haven't rolled since xmas, unfortunately. When I have a spare evening or daytime on a Saturday, I'm too tired and withdrawn from society to be indoors and exercising, so I've been choosing to focus on my social life, instead. 

Congrats on your blue belt! Where are you training and who with?


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 9, 2015)

White belt over here, been training for just over a year now. Train out of Gracie Barra in Cyprus.

Fantastic Martial art, gained confidece, improved my body Ia m now more limber than I ahve been in years.
Coudl do without the sore ears for most of the week but thats the price you pay.


----------



## Lungo (Mar 9, 2015)

Pleasantly surprised to see a BJJ thread here. I was lucky to find a Kung Fu school that had a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu purple belt teaching class three nights a week. This was back in 1998 in Anchorage Alaska when there were not many academies or black belts in the USA. I trained there regularly for a couple years and then sporadically for a couple more. Work and other interests took priority. It's interesting to think about the guys I used to train with as white belts being black belts now, and how good I'd be if I stuck with it. At this point in life I'm happy just being a fan. And it's nice to see how it has grown.


----------



## JohnColter1212 (Mar 9, 2015)

Awesome to see a BJJ thread here. I've been training since 08 and received my Brown Belt through my professor under Sylvio Behring. Sorry to hear about the groin strain, but congrats on the blue belt.


----------



## Solodini (Mar 10, 2015)

Do your schools teach complete BJJ, with throws, takedowns and striking defense, or just modern "sport JJ" with all ground game?


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 10, 2015)

My school teaches it all elements of BJJ, whihc is great. We also have a judo programm as well as one of our purple belts runs his own Judo School and now offers Judo for BJJ classes.


----------



## Fionn (Mar 10, 2015)

Cool to see some people here train  I train at a gym inPlymouth in the UK, I was under Raphael Dos Santos a Gracie Barra black belt (gave me my blue) but now our coach is a local self made guy who is a black belt under Braulio Estima, called Kenny Baker. He is a great coach and we are now the biggest bjj team in Plymouth and possibly the southwest UK (Devon and Cornwall anyway). Our gym has a lot of good coaches, guys who have titles in Boxing, Muay Thai, Jiu-jitsu and Judo, no wrestlers at the moment. The jiu-jitsu classes are mostly sport jiu-jitsu most of us including me are not really interested in self defense. And if we wanted to hit stuff we would go to the striking oriented classes. The gym is an mma gym and we have a few active fighters, not a lot yet tho. It's a great gym with a great vibe. Can't wait to Getty back to training properly, it's the reason my music production ground too a halt a few years back lol


----------



## Fionn (Mar 10, 2015)

There are self defense classes too tho for people who are interested but they are not Gracie Jiu-jitsu classes they are a part of the Hybrid MMA syllabus. Aimed at younger students and people who are not into competitive fight sports but more traditional martial arts values.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice! I've been training BJJ for a little over 6 months, but MMA for 2 or so years collectively. 

I've been out with a bulging disk/cervical strain for 2 months, ugh.


----------



## Fionn (Mar 10, 2015)

Injuries suck!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 11, 2015)

For sure, and they're so random and annoying.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 11, 2015)

BJJ guys seem to attract injuries, I'm sure we've all got little niggles when we train. My right big toe and left little finger are always aching, nothing like my ears though


----------



## Fionn (Mar 11, 2015)

I seem to have dodged the old cauliflower ear so far... Fingers have broken a few times and toes too. Had a dodgy left knee and achy lower back, but nothing like this groin strain, proper ....ed!


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 12, 2015)

I tinhk some people are lucky with their ears. Mine were never this bad during my time palying rugby. I guess I use my head alot in BJJ, either that or I get trapped in triangles alot and snag my ears when pulling my head out.
Had a great roll last night to a draw which was a fair result, neither one us dominated you could say he was more agressive from an attacking point of vuiew but my defence was agressive adn even gave my back up knowing I could escape. Once I got him into my full guard I just wore him out but we ran out of time, the 10 minutes just flew by.

I normally train with another Brit adn the gym as we can discuss technique without there being any language issues. Hes my height but alot stockier and weights a good 12kg more thna me so I struggle against him but it has put me in a better position when I roll with other people. My technique is better and my full guard is alot beter than I thought. roll on next trg session.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 13, 2015)

So what gear to you guys roll in. Tend to use Tatami rash guards with either Odin or Hayabusa shorts. Ive got a Do or Die Hyperfly, Tatami Zero G and Keiko Raca. Not to keen on the Zero G but the other 2 are really nice


----------



## JohnColter1212 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Fuji and 93 brand gis. usually assorted rash guards and spats/mma shorts for the no gi and mma related training.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 13, 2015)

Never tried spats before, what are the pros/cons of wearing them


----------



## Fionn (Mar 19, 2015)

I always wear spats, got some Gawakoto Save the Earth ones, misses thinks i look gay in them lol, ive got a Keiko Gi (black Limited), its the best, had a Tatami nova was nice too. I use the tatami ranked rash vest, also had one of the jaco bamboo rash vests, they are very nice!

Spats, well they keep you warm for one, its been sooooo ....ing cold in the gym recently its mental, even with a electric heater and 2 blow heaters its still freezing. I have hairy legs so they stop any loose hairs from falling out on the the mats. I also find them "faster", in that there is less friction on my legs, much like a long sleeve rash vest would do to you arms. I also feel its just more hygienic.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm liking the hyenic aspect of them, may have to look into them and see if I can find some that will fit being 6 ft 2 tall but (33 Inch waist) dosnt help. Need ot look at a Gi at osme point that does long sizes. Not that I am in the market for a new one yet but you never know.

Dont really have a problem with the cold it shte heat here whihc is why we close every August as its to hot to roll and no air con. I personally think the rest of the team needs to grow a pair and just train. Perks of training in a warm country

You should see them in Jan when its cold, training in socks and wearing hoodies until the last moment and only taking them off after the warm up. It sure makes me giggle.

Ears were nice and sore from the first take down drill last night, got to love it. It was a good session, just got to wait till next tues now.

If any of you guys are ever in cyprus on holiday, give me a shout and come train, sweat some of the booze out.


----------



## Solodini (May 6, 2015)

Metamoris 6 is this Saturday, as is a free stream of Copa Podio. Lots of BJJ to enjoy. Gon' be guuuud. Anyone watching either? Rooting for anyone in particular?

Cyborg vs Josh Barnett, Dillon Danis vs. Joe Lauzon, Xande Ribeiro vs. Keenan Cornelius, Clark Gracie vs. Roberto Satoshi (Gi) and Jeff Monson vs. the winner of the Road to Metamoris champion reality show.

http://www.copapodio.com/eventos/detalhes.php?id=TVRJPQ==


----------



## varjao (May 6, 2015)

blue belt here, currently not training, no time for that and not in the mood too, but I plan to go back to training one or 2 times a week only for the pleasure, not aiming tournaments nor any serious commitment to the art.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 8, 2015)

Out injured for the past month, messed my right hadn up so couldnt grip and ove rthe last week my right knee keeps going weak and even gave up while I was walking up the stairs. Had to do the butt shuffle to get in to the office.

Not good.


----------



## Solodini (May 8, 2015)

Taken it to a doctor?


----------



## Chiba666 (May 8, 2015)

not yet as it comes and goes but i really should


----------



## Solodini (May 8, 2015)

Probably, so you don't risk it getting any worse or even persisting.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 8, 2015)

Good point will pop down the medical center on Monday morning.


----------



## Ebart (Nov 8, 2015)

8.5 years rolling. Purple belt. Good times...


----------



## Solodini (Nov 9, 2015)

Where are you training/who with?


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well bee out since Apr with my knee issues, whcih even with POhysio still isnt 100%. They think it coudl be a number of things including issues in my L4 or L3 where the nerves travel down over my knee adn are tellign teh muslces to turn off.

Not good


----------



## Solodini (Nov 9, 2015)

Do they have a plan of how to fix it?


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 9, 2015)

Physio and more physio, if that dosnt work MRI


----------



## Ebart (Nov 14, 2015)

Solodini said:


> Where are you training/who with?



Jeff Glover/Dean Lister in San Diego, CA. Formerly with Baret Yoshida.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 17, 2015)

Aw, man. So jealous! Are they as good instructors as they are competitors?


----------



## Ebart (Nov 29, 2015)

Solodini said:


> Aw, man. So jealous! Are they as good instructors as they are competitors?



Training is good...


----------

